# conductors and taxis



## csoforever (Jan 28, 2015)

This will likely seem frivolous, but I have a real reason for making this inquiry. I have a recollection that's old and vague, in fact, I might have mistaken an observation of my own for a phrase or odd cliche that I guessed had been in circulation for many years. The phrase goes something like this: "He conducted the work so fast, you'd think he had a taxi waiting." Does this criticism of a conductor pushing accelerated tempi ring a bell with any of you? Or maybe you recall a different phrasing of the "fast conductor / waiting taxi" barb? Thanks.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I've made the same joke on these fora at least twice in its "train to catch" variant.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You would think that musicians paid by the hour would play music as slowly as possible.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I recall reading somewhere about Thomas Beecham speeding up a performance to make sure the orchestra were finished before the pubs closed.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

This surely rings a bell.
jean Martinon and Borodin's 2nd Symphony with the LSO.
However, his vigorous aggressiveness throughout the symphony is, in my humble opinion, exactly what it is meant for this orchestral work. Something that Valery Gergiev hasn't really caught at the moment, unfortunately (don't even bother listening to any Gergiev rendition of this symphony  ).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Toscanini in his old age (the 1950's) pushed tempos very fast. A far cry from his conducting in the 1930's where more relaxed tempos were his norm.
You don't know Toscanini's true greatness until you listen to his recordings from the 1930's-1940's.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

GGluek said:


> What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall?


Practise, practise, practise!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

GGluek said:


> What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall?


"Why are you asking me? if you want a cab ride, hop in and I'll take you there. I don't understand why you are asking directions of a cab driver."


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> I recall reading somewhere about Thomas Beecham speeding up a performance to make sure the orchestra were finished before the pubs closed.


Richard Strauss used to do this because he wanted to get the card game started. Supposedly he once did Beethoven 9 in 45 minutes.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

GGluek said:


> What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall?


"Practice."


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

GGluek said:


> What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall?


"Practice."


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

What did the doorman reply when Mahler asked him to call him a taxi?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

What did the cabbie say to the conductor when asked how to get to Carnegie Hall? 

"Practice."


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone want to tell me how to delete duplicate posts?


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

read a nice article a couple of weeks ago which I've just found again. This thread reminds me of this anecdote in it...

*
[Esa-Pekka] Salonen, too, has survived a brush with a concertgoer with specific ideas about how he should finish a performance.

It was in Ferrara, Italy, after a long program, when he announced to the audience an imminent encore. Somebody in the balcony shouted: "It had better be short! My bus is leaving."

Mr. Salonen, switching from a longer piece he had planned, was only too happy to oblige. *

full article here
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/a...e-bring-surprise-to-classical-music.html?_r=1


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's an old saying, probably not originating with one conductor or performer. Re non-orchestral, I always think of Weissenberg's treatment of "Children's Corner" on RCA. Lightning fast, but it works IMO. For orchestral, Scherchen's Eroica on Westminster.

A literal description of conductor with taxi, could be (about 20 years ago?) when Maazel conducted all LvB Symphonies in one day. IIRC three works each with three London orchestras. He wore sneakers on this occasion, and ran to waiting cabs that would take him to the next "gig".

I don't think commercial recordings of these supposedly uneven performances were ever released. IIRC I only saw mention of it in Gramophone.

Later edit:

See related link below. I was off a few years. 1988. And off on a few facts--only Royal Festivall Hall was used, and Maazel wore his regular concert shoes, not sneakers. No taxis. Maybe taxis, sneakers, and different halls were in a tentative plan. He did make reference to reversing his footgear idea.

''The whole thing is a terrible idea; incredibly vulgar,'' --Robert Henderson, music critic for The Daily Telegraph

http://www.nytimes.com/1988/12/06/a...iddle-conducts-12-1-2-hours-of-beethoven.html


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

GGluek said:


> Someone want to tell me how to delete duplicate posts?


Practice.

.....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Apparently Celibidache didn't want his beer cold but warm with the tempi that he gone through LOL.


----------

